# Solar-Bachlauf  - und sie bewegt sich doch...



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

Moin zusammen, 

bin nach längerer Pause mal wieder hier und kann berichten, daß mein geplanter Bachlauf seit letzter Woche so funktioniert, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Förderleistung, optischer Eindruck der Quellskulptur und der Bachstufen, Umwälzgeschwindigkeit, Zeitschaltung - alles im Plan. Die Solaranlage mußte allerdings nach den ersten Probeläufen im Herbst noch von Direktbetrieb auf Pufferakkus umkonzipiert werden. Aber unmöglich ist es nicht! Bilder und Details folgen demnächst. 

Gruß
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

hallo thies,

sicher ist solarbetrieb möglich - nur ist immer die frage wie hoch die investition ist.

und nach wie vor - ist solar wetterabhängig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

Moin nochmal, 
hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung meiner Erkenntnisse zum Thema, die auf bisheriger Erfahrung beruht und vielleicht Basis für einen Fachbeitrag werden kann (StefanS, ich hab Dich nicht vergessen!):

Wenn Netzstrom möglich ist, ist Solarstrom viel zu teuer. 

Wenn kein Netz vorhanden ist: Muß ich überhaupt umwälzen? Für einen Naturteich ohne Fische ist keine Umwälzung nötig. Und für eine 24h-Umwälzung eines Koibeckens benutzt man dann wohl besser eine Dieselpumpe. 

Wenn kein Netz vorhanden ist und auf fließendes Wasser auf keinen Fall verzichtet werden soll, ist Solarbetrieb eine Möglichkeit. Eine sorgfältige Auslegung ist dabei zwingend, denn physikalisch bedingt schwankt das solare Energieangebot extrem im Vergleich zu dem, was wir von Netzstrom oder Verbrennungsmotoren gewohnt sind: 

Sommer / Winter: ~ Faktor 10; Sonnig / bedeckt: noch mal ~ Faktor 10. 

Die verfügbare Energiedichte ist dabei immer gering, also sollte die Anlage grundsätzlich auf einem niedrigen Energieniveau arbeiten. Geringe Gegendrücke, geringe Stromstärken, hohe Systemspannung sorgen für guten Wirkungsgrad. Turbo-Konzepte mit Kavalierstart-Touch werden teuer (Faktor 10. 
Hohe Förderleistung, lange tägliche Laufzeiten, Winterbetrieb, Dauerbetrieb auch bei bedecktem Himmel sowie eine garantierte tägliche Mindestlaufzeit in längeren Schlechtwetterperioden kosten überproportional viel Geld. Verzicht in einem dieser Punkte spart ebenso extrem. 

Auslegungsfehler durch zu dünne Kabel oder Rohre, Fehlanpassungen von Modul, Lader, Batterien und Pumpe oder minderwertige Komponenten wirken sich ebenfalls ungewohnt deutlich aus, vor allem im Portemonnaie, und verbieten sich von selbst. 

Was geht nun überhaupt? 

Minimum ist eine Pumpe, die die vom Besitzer geforderte Fördermenge bei der gegebenen Förderhöhe hat, und ein Solarmodul, das unter idealen Bedingungen die von der Pumpe geforderte Leistung bringt. 

In der Praxis zeigte sich, dass im ungepufferten Betrieb (nur Modul und Pumpe) einer Anlage, die bei Sonnenschein sogar dreimal mehr Leistung bereithielt als die Pumpe brauchte. die Pumpe sofort stillstand, sobald ein Wolkenschleier aufzog (Sonnenscheibe war noch zu erkennen)! Wen das nicht stört, der hat eine preiswerte und unkomplizierte Anlage, die aber nur unter Idealbedingungen überhaupt arbeitet. 

Wenn man dagegen (zeitweise) Dauerbetrieb wünscht, dafür den Überschuss der sonnigen Momente aufbewahren will und die Anlage mit einem Ladegerät und Batterien puffert, sieht die Auslegung schon anders aus: Meine maximale Solarleistung von ca. 2x der Pumpenleistung ergibt, dass bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung sogar noch weiter geladen werden kann. Beim Durchzug einer Wolke bricht die Systemspannung und damit die Pumpenleistung kaum ein. Da die Batteriekapazität in einem sinnvollen Verhältnis zur Modulleistung stehen muß und Pufferkapazität billiger ist als Solarleistung, reichen meine Akkus im Sommer durchschnittlich für 14 Stunden, im Winter immer noch mindestens für eine Stunde Pumpenlaufzeit am Tag. Ein oder zwei Tage Dauerlauf an einem Sommerwochenende (Gartenparty) sind damit kein Problem; im Winter reicht es noch für eine minimale Umwälzung, vielleicht um ein komplettes Zufrieren die Oberfläche zu vermeiden. 

Die Kosten der Anlage überschreiten dabei den Preis einer entsprechenden Pumpe für Netzbetrieb um den Faktor: na? Genau. 

Nach diesen Erfahrungen wird klar, warum Versuche mit solar betriebenen Bachläufen so oft enttäuschend verlaufen sind, dass man immer wieder liest, die Sache sei grundsätzlich unmöglich. Ist sie nicht. Aber der Bereich des Möglichen ist ungewohnt schmal, und direkt links und rechts lauern „geht nich“ und „unirdisch teuer“. 

Bin gespannt auf Euer Echo…

Gruß
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

Respekt, sehr objetiv und ehrlich geschildert 
Mich würde nun trotzdem noch interessieren, in welchem finanziellen Bereich man sich auf dem Gebiet bewegt...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Thies,

toller Bericht ! Da es hier um Geräte "für Erwachsene" geht, wären tatsächlich Typen und/oder Bezugsquellen und konkrete Angaben einschl. der Preise in einem Fachbeitrag sehr hilfreich (einfach nur "Stand...", dann sind Updates jedenfalls nicht zwingend).

Oder hättest Du ein Problem damit ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

sechs Jahre musste ich auf die Stromversorgung für mein Haus und meinen Teich auf Paros warten, somit war ich auf Sonnenenergie angewiesen und lernte sie in dieser Zeit sehr zu schätzen.
Nur  das  verlässliche Sonnenangebot auf Paros  (es gibt hier wirklich nur  einige wenige, absolut sonnenlose Tage im Winter) machte für mich   die hohen  Anschaffungskosten zur Nutzung der Sonnenenergie, rund um die Uhr über ein ausreichend großes Speichermedium, sinnvoll. Sie war für mich aber auch notwendig für die Beleuchtung im Haus und für einen wenigstens stundenweisen Betrieb eines Kühlschrankes, der auf Paros unverzichtbar ist. Das war mir anfangs natürlich wichtiger als eine Umwälzung des Wassers im Teich.

Die Sonne direkt für eine Teichpumpe zu nützen, halte ich für  eine sehr gute und sparsame Sache und für einen kleinen Bachlauf durchaus empfehlenswert, wenn man sich damit abfinden kann, dass es Geplätscher nur gibt solange die Sonne scheint. Das kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, denn so habe ich angefangen.

Auch wenn ich jetzt natürlich sehr froh und glücklich   über den langersehnten  Strom aus der Steckdose bin, so muss ich rückblickend doch sagen, dass meine Solarpumpen im ganzjährigen 24 Stunden -  Sommer- und Winterbetrieb 6 Jahre lang ausgezeichnet funktionierten. Die Umwälzung des gesamten Wasservolumens von 65m³  brauchte zwar fast drei Tage, bedingt durch die Verluste einer zu langen Schlauchlänge und der zu großen Förderhöhe zu einem winzigen, dreistufigen Bachlauf. Dafür aber war so gut wie keine Wartung nötig, weder an den Pumpen noch am Ladegerät. Es gab auch  keine Pumpenausfälle, die sich jetzt über Netzstrom fast täglich ereignen, was in Griechenland  so üblich zu sein scheint. 

Eine meiner Solarpumpen lasse ich immer noch laufen, weil man mir sagte, dass die Batterie eingeht, wenn man alle Verbraucher abstellt. Stimmt das Thies?  Ich möchte die Anlage nämlich trotz Netzstrom funktionstüchtig erhalten, weil sie mir  bei  Stromausfällen recht nützlich ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Moin, ~, 

vielen Dank für Eure freundlichen Kommentare. Hier schnell ein paar direkte Antworten: 

@Doogie:
bei mir bisher ca. zwei Kilo-Euronen für elektrische Komponenten, Leitungen, Armaturen usw. Nicht enthalten sind dabei Folie, Vlies, Skulptur, Pflanzen und dergl., da nicht solarspezifisch. 

@stefan:
Bezugsquelle war www.solar-baumeister.de , der sich viel Zeit für Beratung und Auslegung genommen hat. Trotz des allgemeinen Solarbooms kümmert Herr Baumeister sich auch um solche ‚Kleinanwendungen’, hat ein passendes Sortiment und liefert auch ins Ausland. Redlicherweise begann er den Dialog mit dem deutlichen Hinweis auf die Kosten einer dauerhaft befriedigenden Lösung. Wer sich nicht innerlich von mehreren Tausendern verabschiedet hat, sollte ebenso redlich diese Fachberatung nicht beanspruchen; ein Hinweis, der auch für andere Solaranbieter (z.B. www.oeko-energie.de ) gilt. 

Meine Anlagenauslegung hat sich seit den Anfängen (siehe Thread * defekter Link entfernt * ) nicht grundlegend verändert. Die ungepufferte Lösung wurde verworfen, da bei jedem Pumpenstop die Wassersäule zur Pumpe zurücklief und die Skulptur an der Terrasse dabei erbärmlich gluckerte. Hätte auch mit einer Rückschlagklappe gelöst werden können, aber ich habe mich dann doch für eine Pufferung entschieden, da diese Lösung bessere Ausbaumöglichkeiten für die Zukunft bietet. 
Dazu muß man wissen, dass für ungepufferten Betrieb Spezialmodule zum Einsatz kommen müssen, um die Aquasolar-Pumpen nicht durch Spitzenspannungen zu zerstören. Herr Baumeister hatte solche Module speziell fertigen lassen, kann aber in der aktuellen Marktsituation nur schwer Kleinserien beauftragen, da alle Hersteller mit der Fertigung von Großserien ausgelastet sind. Daher mein Umschwenken auf Standardmodule und Pufferung. Die Spezialmodule wären für Pufferbetrieb an Standardakkus spannungsmäßig wieder fehlangepaßt. 

Meine Komponenten konkret: 
Pumpe Oase USP 24V / 3000 / 2 (das sind zwei verblockte Aquasolar 1500), 
2 Solarmodule 12V / 75W
2 Solarbatterien 12V / 90 Ah
Laderegler 20 A (hat Reserven)
digitale Zeitschaltuhr 24V
Schwimmerschalter

Preise auf der Homepage des Lieferanten. Wird z.Zt. alles schnell teurer. 

@Elfriede:
Batterien „stehen sich kaputt“, wenn sie überhaupt nicht benutzt werden. Milder Lade- und Entladebetrieb ist tatsächlich besser. Voraussetzung ist dabei aber, dass die Batterie im Schnitt eher voll geladen als stark entladen ist, dass der Laderegler schonend lädt und nicht mit vollem Ladestrom auf die volle Batterie hämmert, und dass die Batterie kein Starterakku vom Auto, sondern ein angepasster Typ ist, der viele Ladezyklen, schwache Ströme und ab und zu eine Tiefentladung besser wegsteckt. Sagt die Theorie. Praktisch betreibt mein Gartennachbar seine Solaranlage seit zehn Jahren problemlos mit gebraucht abgestaubten LKW-Batterien. Und Deine Anlage hat ja auch schon sechs Jahre auf dem Buckel. Kommt auch darauf an, ob bei der Auslegung der schleichende Kapazitätsverlust jeder Batterie einkalkuliert wurde. Mich würden natürlich die Details zu Komponenten und die Betriebserfahrungen mit Deiner Solaranlage sehr interessieren, da Du ja erheblich mehr Langzeiterfahrung hast. 

So viel für heute, bis bald.
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Thies, 

danke für die Beantwortung meiner Frage, die Dir wahrscheinlich  bereits mein geringes Wissen in Sachen Solarenergie angekündigt hat.
Also ich habe mir meine kleine Anlage in Österreich für meine Bedürfnisse bauen lassen unter der Auflage völliger Wartungsfreiheit, was sie bisher zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit erfüllt hat. Ich habe sie vor sechs Jahren nach genauen Anweisungen ihres „ Erzeugers“ in Griechenland aufgestellt und in Betrieb genommen und seither so gut wie keinen bewussten Blick mehr darauf geworfen, denn alles läuft automatisch ab, mit  eingebauten Sicherheiten für „Idioten“.
Die einzelnen Komponenten kann ich Dir heute nicht nennen, denn ich befinde mich seit wenigen Tagen wieder in Österreich um Teichpflanzen zu organisieren, da es auf Paros  weder Teiche noch Pflanzen gibt. Aber in  10 -12  Tagen werde ich wieder auf Paros sein und kann Dir dann  genau berichten. Was  meine kleine Anlage  bis zum Stromanschluss ans öffentliche Netz zu  leisteten hatte, das ist schnell erklärt: Über einen Sinuswandler, ich weiß nicht genau ob man dieses Teil so nennt, konnte ich Kleinverbraucher (230 V)  über eine normale Steckdose bei Bedarf anschließen, wie Radio, TV, Stehlampe usw. Für den Teich waren zwei Oase- Solarpumpen (750W + 1500 W) im Dauerbetrieb angeschlossen und für das Haus  eine speziell angefertigte Raumleuchte. Jetzt läuft nur mehr die 1500W- Pumpe im Dauerbetrieb und hin und wieder die Raumbeleuchtung, wenn nachts der Netzstrom ausfällt.

Für den Direktbetrieb ohne Speicher ist bei mir eine Solarpumpe SXT 2000 von Conrad im Einsatz. Ihre Leistung ist auch bei Überwindung von 1,5m Höhenunterschied  noch erstaunlich. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Thies,

erst ein längerer Stromausfall hier auf Paros hat mich wieder an meine Solaranlage und an mein Versprechen erinnert, Dir dazu einige Details zu posten. Ich habe heute ein Foto von meiner kleinen Anlage gemacht, vielleicht interessiert es Dich noch.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Elfriede, 

vielen Dank für die Info; das sieht ja wirklich narrensicher aus (KLV-gerecht sagen wir hier: Kinder, Laien, Vorstände . Bei mir läufts jetzt auch reibungslos. Wenn die Auslegung stimmt, ist es erschütternd langweilig...

Gruß in die Wärme (bei 3° plus)
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Thies,

schön, dass Deine Anlage auch klaglos funktioniert. Langweilig würde ich nicht sagen, für mich ist eine einwandfreie Funktion sehr beruhigend.

Ich könnte etwas Wärme gut abgeben, es hat hier schon 34°.

Einen warmen Gruß aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

